
Elasticsearch 6.5.0 Released - stonewhite
https://www.elastic.co/blog/elasticsearch-6-5-0-released
======
basilgohar
Beat me to the punch! We use Elasticsearch at my company and I am amazed at
how effectively it makes use of the Lucene backend to yield impressive
results. That is not to say I haven't had my frustrations eking out
performance for some of our workflows, but it's definitely been able to serve
our needs single-handedly so far.

